# Salary Income Range to support 1 Spouse & Two infants



## Shaheen Khan (Jun 16, 2016)

Can Some one guide me regarding my below query:

I am a 5yrs TRP/Critical Skill Visa holder, working here in South Africa in the field of Telecom since April 2015. My family (Wife & a Child) was also here based on same Visa. But due to some family commitments they had to go back home country for some time. During the stay there in home country, I got blessed with a new child. For the same new child I had to apply Visa to bring them back here to SA. But the application has been rejected, mentioning the reason as Salary income not enough. 

How much minimum Salary I should have to become eligible for applying his Visa…?

My 1st child age is 1 year & 9 months, while the 2nd child is just 3 months old till date. 

Thanks


----------



## sobodla (Mar 20, 2016)

If memory saves me right you must be earning a min of R8500 for each person, for three thats R25500 . Not sure though if the amount is the same at R8500 for both adults and children.


----------



## adeel.javed11 (Jun 8, 2020)

Shaheen Khan said:


> Can Some one guide me regarding my below query:
> 
> I am a 5yrs TRP/Critical Skill Visa holder, working here in South Africa in the field of Telecom since April 2015. My family (Wife & a Child) was also here based on same Visa. But due to some family commitments they had to go back home country for some time. During the stay there in home country, I got blessed with a new child. For the same new child I had to apply Visa to bring them back here to SA. But the application has been rejected, mentioning the reason as Salary income not enough.
> 
> ...


hi did u registered with ecsa or iitpsa ?


----------

